# How To Watch Imdb Movies On My Tv?



## Oriole (May 2, 2015)

I want to watch IMDb movies on my HDTV (Panasonic TX-P42G20B).

I have a 'smart' blu-ray player (Samsung BD-H6500), connected to my TV, and an iMac. My iMac has an ethernet connection to my router (Technicolor TG582n) which has a wi-fi connection to my blu-ray player.

The blu-ray player accesses YouTube and Vimeo, both of which accept codes at their websites generated by the blu-ray player, enabling me to connect them to the blu-ray player and watch my YouTube and Vimeo 'watch lists' on my TV.

But I can't see how to do the same thing at the IMDb website.

Another movie website, Flicker Alley, streams its movies through Vimeo, enabling me to watch them on TV. But it seems the only way I can watch IMDb movies is on my iMac.

If I had a PC, I could get an app from Samsung enabling me to connect to the blu-ray player (and the TV), but they don't supply an iMac compatible version.

What can I do?


----------



## MisterMe (May 2, 2015)

 TV


----------



## Oriole (May 3, 2015)

MisterMe said:


>  TV



I didn't want to hear that; but thanks.


----------



## emma24xia (May 11, 2015)

You mean record IMDb movies like Youtube videos and watch on TV? I don't think this gonna work.


----------



## Oriole (May 13, 2015)

emma24xia said:


> You mean record IMDb movies like Youtube videos and watch on TV? I don't think this gonna work.


You're right, though I now realize I was pursuing a pretty unrealistic objective . . .

Thanks, anyway.


----------

